# Allergic to betta water



## Philly215 (May 2, 2018)

So this thread 

http://www.bettafish.com/129-betta-chat/705457-allergic-bett-water-2.html

gave me so much hope and then I was disappointed that everyone seemed to brush this off. I have had recent blood work, eye exams, and no psychological issues. I recently got a beta fish and when it’s time to clean the tank (every week or so) I get a little scratchy throat and mucous-y and when I clean it I get light-headed. Just wondering if there have been any more members experiencing the same issues. 

I am also not allergic to shellfish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Sorry you're having problems. Are you using tap water or the Betta Water sold in pet stores?


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Not to nitpick - but you said you're not allergic to shellfish... are you allergic to fish? 
For instance, I have an allergy to fish, but can totally eat/touch shellfish. So, they are 2 different allergies. 

I would say your symptoms do sound like what happens to me when I get fish-sick from handling them (or eating them - but even contact can get me like that then ultimately lead to Anaphylactic Shock)

However, if you normally don't have a problem with true fish - then, yeah, I'm not sure and would be curious as to what other factors might be causing it.


----------



## Iskarioth (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello  shellfish allergies are pretty common! something about having a protein related to one that is found in dust mites? I dont remember the exact thing sorry haha but is it possible with lack of strong water flow, various gases and fumes accumulate?- such as: carbon dioxide, sulfur, methane, ammonia, nitrogen and etc..

all are irritants in high amounts but i imagine some people are more sensitive than others, 

i am one of those people

im noticing i also do not do well with water conditioners, ive started holding my breath when i open my seachem prime bottle- 

I suggest getting some live plants to convert the co2, testing the nitrite/nitrate and ammonia in your tank water, and maybe wear a respirator when you are dealing with your tank? 

This might sound excessive but if you start using a respirator and notice that you are not feeling any more symptoms, then we can assume its the fumes that are causing you issue, or atleast rule it out if you dont notice an improvement


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Using a simple surgical mask should help if it's an inhalant allergy; gloves if it's contact.


----------



## Iskarioth (Apr 29, 2018)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Using a simple surgical mask should help if it's an inhalant allergy; gloves if it's contact.


ah yes thats a better idea haha i suppose a respirator would be a bit overkill :laugh:


----------

